# Ideal board for jumps?



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

bump bump


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

camber mid stiff board rating 5+ in flex


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

SnowBrdScotty said:


> camber mid stiff board rating 5+ in flex


I agree 100%


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If I was looking at strickly jumps I would be going Bataleon first. Probably an Evil twin. Camber for the pop and stability with TBT to keep from catching.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Something Bataleon. Or zero camber. Or camrock. Mid stiff or just past mid stiff.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Something Bataleon. Or zero camber. Or camrock. Mid stiff or just past mid stiff.


agreed. bataleon makes great jump boards. you definitely want to have camber though. i liked the DC PBJ for jumps until they put BDR on it...


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Stiff camber with a stiff boot


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I think TBT is awuful for jumps...it rides so loose. For bigger jumps you def want something more responsive with a good amount of edge.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

how important is the sharpness of the edge to jump?

I'm riding a park tuned board with high edges. I have yet to catch an edge on a rail with it. So would this setup make it harder to do jumps?


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

rome graft, rome postermania, rome pusher, rome agent


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

alecdude88 said:


> how important is the sharpness of the edge to jump?
> 
> I'm riding a park tuned board with high edges. I have yet to catch an edge on a rail with it. So would this setup make it harder to do jumps?


I hate a sharp edge when riding park mostly because it's hard to initiate spins off the lip due to the grip the edge gets in the snow. So I ride my park board pretty heavily detuned (which is also great for rails) and find that the width of the board makes more of a difference when landing jumps. So a little wider board will stomp better regardless of how sharp the edges are. Also if your edge is really sharp, when you land a spin and not heading perfectly downhill it will grab and shoot you out which-ever way the board is facing. All stuff you'll notice after you ride for awhile.

If you have a base that has the outer edges lifted, I find it's really drifty and lacks that stability of a flat base...and ya I understand the theory that it lifts the edge up so you can keep it sharp but if you ride park and hit any rails your edges won't stay sharp. Anyone who tells you otherwise doesn't ride rails.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for the help man wasn't really planning on buying anything but it helps to know.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

alecdude88 said:


> thanks for the help man wasn't really planning on buying anything but it helps to know.


lol

10char


----------

